# Duda con las RPM (semi off-topic)



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2013)

Estamos haciendo un registrador de varios parámetros del vehículo en tiempo real y nos ha asaltado una duda:
Yo siempre he pensado que las rpm son vueltas de cigüeñal pero en las pruebas que estamos haciendo nos aparece una lectura del doble de la que indica el cuenta revoluciones del coche.
Hemos pinchado la señal de los sensores que van a la ECU del coche, cuento los pulsos de un segundo y multiplico por 60 pero da el doble, así que nos ha asaltado la duda de si las rpm son ciclos termodinámicos en los motores 4T o son vueltas de cigüeñal, o simplemente es que el sensor recibe dos pulsos por vuelta.
Los "expertos" mecánicos dudan...

La solución electrónica es obvia; multiplico por 30 y tengo la lectura correcta, pero me ha quedado la duda mecánica.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 20, 2013)

Por eso se llaman de 4 tiempos. El cigueñal da dos vueltas cada ciclo. Se deben dividir por dos las mediciones, por eso te da bien 30.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2013)

Ya, entonces son "ciclos termodinámicos" por minuto, no "revoluciones" por minuto, osea que un motor 2T a 6000 rpm el cigüeñal gira a la misma velocidad que un 4T a 3000 rpm .

Pues mira, hubiera jurado que eran vueltas de cigüeñal, porque entonces lo que no me cuadra es como encontrar con la relación de cambio la velocidad; hay que multiplicar por dos y no me suena eso... voy a repasar mis apuntes de vehículos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> _*Ya, entonces son "ciclos termodinámicos" por minuto,*_ no "revoluciones" por minuto, osea que un motor 2T a 6000 rpm el cigüeñal gira a la misma velocidad que un 4T a 3000 rpm .
> 
> Pues mira, hubiera jurado que eran vueltas de cigüeñal, porque entonces lo que no me cuadra es como encontrar con la relación de cambio la velocidad; hay que multiplicar por dos y no me suena eso... voy a repasar mis apuntes de vehículos.



*Nones*, si el motor es de *4 tiempos*, necesita para completar un ciclo termodinámico de *2* vueltas de cigueñal

Admisión 1/2 vuelta
Compresión 1/2 vuelta
Explosión/expansión 1/2 vuelta
Escape/Desalojo gases 1/2 vuelta
Game over/Reinicia todo

¿ De que parte de la ECU estas tomando la señal ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2013)

Rpm siempre fueron vueltas de cigüeñal por minuto  , lo otro es otro tema , digamos que los motores de 2T "rinden el doble" que los de 4T . . . los encendidos modernos utilizan bobinas de alta que hacen la chispa en dos cilindros al mismo tiempo. Es una serie de 1ª bujía + bobina de alta + 2ª bujía.

O sea que en un cilindro hace la chispa justa y necesaria para comenzar la combustión y en el otro hace una chispa al peo en el momento que termina el escape y está cruzando a admisión.

Quizás de ahí provenga el problema de lectura ?

Saludos !

P.S.: Los viejos manuales de automotor siempre aconsejaban que la chispa debía ser "positiva" y en éstos casos una es positiva y la otra negativa


----------



## Scooter (Sep 21, 2013)

Entonces es como yo pensaba... Le he estado dando vueltas y en caso de ser ciclos pm entonces todas las fórmulas de potencias, pares, desarrollos llevarían un 2 multiplicando o dividiendo por ahí.
La señal, no tengo ni idea de donde sale, el dueño del coche que es ingeniero mecánico se leyó el manual y de ahí sacó la señal de las rpm, puede que sencillamente de dos pulsos por vuelta por el motivo que sea, lo curioso es que en dos coches que hemos probado pasa lo mismo. Un nissan almera tino y un opel vectra.
Mi programa solo cuenta el pulso positivo; miro la entrada y si es uno y el anterior cero cuenta, no cero que sea ruido porque entonces sería un poco errático y es exacto el doble, no falla nunca.
Son motores diesel en ambos casos, así que no hay chispas, aunque puede que el motor comparta sensor u otros elementos con el motor de gasolina y por eso tenga dos pulsos. Ahora que pienso en un diesel es lo mismo; se hacen dos inyecciones por vuelta, por eso puede que el sensor de dos pulsos, tiene bastante sentido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2013)

Bastante habitualmente sobre el volante del motor existen algunos salientes de la fundición de donde toma la ECU la señal para sincronizar todo mediante un captor magnético, si no se encuentra allí, está sobre la polea del árbol de levas, pero en este caso la referencia es de 1/2 de las RPM


----------

